# Trail Cameras



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am thinking of buying 2-3 trail cams. I know absolutely nothing about them. I prefer not to spend over $200 each. Will any of you that use them explain and recommend some.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what I have and will buy more!

Spypoint 5 MP 35 Infrared Led Digital Surveilance IR-5 Camera 

Right at 100 bucks on amazon


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> This is what I have and will buy more!
> 
> Spypoint 5 MP 35 Infrared Led Digital Surveilance IR-5 Camera
> 
> Right at 100 bucks on amazon


Post some sample pics.

I love my trophy cams but they are more than $100


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the Moultrie D-55ir And I love them I believe you can get them for under $100 Heres some pics
I feel they are the best for your buck cameras but I might be biased!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

katorade said:


> This is what I have and will buy more!
> 
> Spypoint 5 MP 35 Infrared Led Digital Surveilance IR-5 Camera
> 
> Right at 100 bucks on amazon


I second these, I have three of them and for the money they are great. here is a sample pic from this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had not ever heard of the spypoint, but they look pretty decent for the price, pretty good reviews on amazon too http://www.amazon.com/Spypoint-Infrared-Digital-Surveilance-IR-5/dp/B004LSKMW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376116565&sr=8-1&keywords=spypoint+trail+camera


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks I will take a look at those.


----------

